
Choosing Empathy - funerr
http://edge.org/conversation/jamil_zaki-choosing-empathy
======
urlwolf
Empathy is a killer skill for any job, technical or not. The good news is that
it can be trained. Many of the best tech leaders I know are very emphatic.

------
renke1
Oh, this is not about IM clients.

